# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [Crystal Report] Problme avec la mise en forme  colonnes multiples

## SamRay1024

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de faire un tat sous Crystal Report. J'ai un groupe de donnes qui contient des enregistrements avec des valeurs. Je souhaite afficher ces enregistrements dans un tableau. Rien de plus simple.

L o cela se corse, c'est que mon tableau prend la moiti de la largeur de la page. Pour faire des conomies de papier, j'ai cherch le moyen d'afficher mon tableau sur les deux moitis de ma page avant de passer  la suivante. Ainsi, une page est entirement utilise.

J'ai donc trouv une case  cocher *"Mise en forme  colonnes multiples"*. Aprs moultes manipulations, j'ai enfin russi  dompter le truc...du moins en partie.

L'image suivante parle d'elle-mme :



Quel est le problme ? Pourquoi mon cadre ne se rpte plus ds la fin de la deuxime colonne ? Comment puis-je rsoudre ce petit ennui ?

----------


## SoaB

Salut ou as tu trouv cette case  cocher ?

EDIT : J'ai trouv, en fait il ne faut avoir qu'un seul DETAIL dans notre rapport pour faire afficher la case  cocher.

Merci c'est ce que je cherchais  ::D:

----------


## kikidrome

bonjour
je suis moi aussi confronte  ce problme. A -il t rsolu chez vous ?
 ::?: 

Merci

----------


## GaelleH

Deux solutions: 
(1) Soit raccourcir les traits verticaux de manires  tre contenus dans la section dtail (quitte  en faire d'autres pour les autres sections) 
(2) soit tendre la mise en forme colonnes multiples  toutes les sections contenant les lignes verticales.

----------

